# A Useful Tool



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I use M$ Word for my contracts, proposals, etc. Occasionally someone can't open them and asks for it in a different format. When asked, a lot prefer an Adobe PDF file. Well, thanks to Pat (SRCraftsman), he pointed me to CutePDF Writer. Download (FREE :Thumbs: ) the writer ver. 2.3 and the converter, and install. When prompted, I usually just pick 'run this program' and it will install it on your pc, putting it in the appropriate folders so I don't have to hunt it down later and file it away.

To use it, open the document you want to convert, and hit 'file' > 'print'.
When your printer properties opens up, click on the spot that shows your printer to access the drop-down menu. Click Cute PDF and hit print. It will appear as you are about to print the document, the printer icon even pops up in the task bar, but in a second or so, a 'save' box will pop up, asking where you want to save the new pdf file. 

And there you go. :Thumbs:


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

Sounds like a great program and thanks! 
I have a word of caution in having any program D/L off the net just install on your computer. Thats a great way to have things installed on your computer that you do "NOT" want. Some very nasty things can piggy back on the D/L.

I suggest going to Program Files or what ever drive you want it located on and making a folder like (Cute PDF ) and then select that folder to D/L to. 
After it is D/L to that folder right click the Icon and check with your Anti-Virus program before you open it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Another thing is only download from trusted site. www.download.com will tell you if spam ware is piggy backed, if they take the 30 seconds to read.

I have the full version of acrobat writer which I use every time I send a customer a file. I do this because I used to send ms word files and due to macros they would get filtered through spam filters for possible viruses. Also one customer tried to edit a contract and send it back to me signed. After that I made the switch to pdf. I lock all my files before I send them. They can not be edited without a password.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

pdf is good for many things but I sure hate the download times, almost like sending graphics in bitmap. dxf is faster.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't know if this is true or not - but pdf is the only recognized electronic format for legal documents. Or at least for the legally bound exchange of documents. I too use cutepdfwriter - haven't gotten around to buying the full version of adobe yet.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Urban legend, Hatchet.
Legal docs can now be faxed and carried over most mediums including WiFi which is really scary.
According to one of my wifes Hi-tech mags, the new privacy onslaught will be cell phones. The more sophisticated your phone, the more vulnerable you are.
Looks like new batteries for the old Nokias!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Arghh.. cell phones. What happened to good old face to face.  All in the name of progress. For the pdf, I was looking at some govt sites - and they only recognize that document type because it retains all the formatting of the original no matter what platform you are working on - but further reading says that only some agencies and states are using it in that regards. I believe the FDA is using it only for digital signatures and a few of the states.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> CutePDF Writer. Download (FREE :Thumbs: )


Great find. Thanks for the link. I've been trying to find this sort of utility for ages


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Ditto Tim, Great tip thanks much :Thumbs:


----------

